# CA releases new details on possible bullet train routes



## crabby_appleton1950 (Apr 9, 2016)

"The California rail authority released four voluminous reports Friday on proposed alternatives for bullet train routes from Bakersfield to Anaheim — providing new details on how the train would traverse the Southern California mountains, cut through downtown Los Angeles, enter Union Station and reach Orange County.

The roughly 164 miles of track from the Central Valley to Anaheim will be the most technically complex, environmentally sensitive and financially taxing part of the $64-billion project to connect San Francisco to Southern California by 2029.

Among the key disclosures in the reports was a plan to enter Union Station with surface tracks, abandoning an option to arrive at the rail hub on a viaduct with an elevated platform. The state also revealed that it was considering sharing tracks with the Metrolink commuter rail service on a portion of the 12-mile stretch from Burbank to Los Angeles — which could affect the bullet train system's capacity and speed."

Read more at:

http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-bullet-train-reports-20160409-story.html


----------



## seat38a (Apr 13, 2016)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> "The California rail authority released four voluminous reports Friday on proposed alternatives for bullet train routes from Bakersfield to Anaheim — providing new details on how the train would traverse the Southern California mountains, cut through downtown Los Angeles, enter Union Station and reach Orange County.
> 
> The roughly 164 miles of track from the Central Valley to Anaheim will be the most technically complex, environmentally sensitive and financially taxing part of the $64-billion project to connect San Francisco to Southern California by 2029.
> 
> ...


I think sharing with Metrolink is a smart idea as phase1. Once its running then they can build the dedicated viaduct into the station. Generally, this is how it is done with many other systems around the world. KTX, TGV, some of the Shinkansen. I've always thought the idea of terminating the train in Burbank till the dedicated tracks were built into LAUS was stupid.


----------



## leemell (Apr 13, 2016)

seat38a said:


> crabby_appleton1950 said:
> 
> 
> > "The California rail authority released four voluminous reports Friday on proposed alternatives for bullet train routes from Bakersfield to Anaheim — providing new details on how the train would traverse the Southern California mountains, cut through downtown Los Angeles, enter Union Station and reach Orange County.
> ...


Actually that is still true. There has been no official change, This is the next version of the Supplemental Environmental Analysis for this Package. The Authority is proceeding with all of the Packages to obtain clearance for the whole project, even if it is not part of Phase I or the Initial Operating Segment. This may change later, but probably depends on where and how further funding is coming from.


----------

